# Bareboat Bvi Yacht Charters



## mpdan (Aug 22, 2010)

I am looking into chartering a Jeanneau 42DS with this company out of Tortola, BVI. They look like they have better boats than the Moorings. They want certified check which if lost in the mail we both loose. Does anyone have any experience with this or with this company? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Trilogy77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Myself and several friends have used BVIYC multiple times over the last 6 years. I wouldn't say that the majority of their boats are in better condition then the Moorings fleet. Their prices are better though and BVIYC boats are in good condition. They are a good group to charter from. The group of friends I usually sail with have trips planned for March, June, and October of this year. I'm sure several of the Captains will be using BVIYC. Hope that helps.


----------



## sprtn94 (Dec 22, 2010)

Send the check using a priority method, FEDEX/UPS/USPS and make sure you can track it. Quite a few of the charter companies refuse to take credit cards, guessing its due to the finance charge and the customers ability to dispute charges (well after the charter is over).


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

Have your bank send the money electronically directly to their bank...mailing a certified check is foolish.

If they don't accept direct bank transfers than something is fishy.

Phil


----------



## CaptHubs (Jul 13, 2010)

Just got back from a charter with BVI YC. I run bareboat charters in the VI's and have chartered with 6 different companies...BVI YC is my favorite, with Horizon a close second. Talk to Abbie or Cassie and arrange a bank electronic funds transfer. Have fun!!


----------

